# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo kun je haarroos voorkomen

## FRANCOIS580

*We besteden steeds meer aandacht aan ons uiterlijk en doen er dan ook alles aan om er zo lang mogelijk goed uit te zien. Een glanzende, volle haardos is daarbij van groot belang. Met ouder worden verliest je haar zijn glans, verkleurd en wordt je geconfronteerd met haaruitval en kaalheid. Dat is niet alles, want ruim de helft van de mensen heeft last van roos. 
Grijp je niet snel in, dan is haarroos of haarschilfers in vele gevallen een voorbode van haaruitval. Wat is haarroos nu precies, en wat kun je er aan doen om het te voorkomen? Wordt je toch slachtoffer van haarroos, dan moet je zéker niet met je handen in het haar te blijven zitten. Er zijn inderdaad voldoende middelen ter beschikking om deze veel voorkomende kwaal doeltreffend te behandelen.* 


*(Francois580)*


Wie met haarschilfertjes wordt geconfronteerd, moet zich zeker niet schuldig voelen, het is de normaalste zaak van de wereld. Over gans je lichaam schilferen voortdurende dode huidcellen af. Op die manier kunnen vormen er zich steeds nieuwe huidcellen. Bij mensen met haarroos vernieuwen zich de huidcellen van hun hoofd veel sneller dan normaal het geval is. Dat versnelde proces veroorzaakt uiteraard ook veel meer oude en dode huidcellen, die uiteindelijk loskomen. Een rode en jeukende hoofdhuid, en witte schilfertjes die zowel je haar als je kleding ontsieren, zijn het uiteindelijke resultaat. Hoe donkerder je haarkleur en je kleding, hoe meer haarroos opvalt.


*Hoofdschimmel is de oorzaak* 


Grote boosdoener bij het ontstaan van huidschilfers is een schimmel. Je moet daarbij niet verwonderd opkijken, want deze is aanwezig op ieder hoofd. Sommigen zijn er echter extra gevoeliger aan. 
Er zijn nog een aantal bijkomende factoren die het ontstaan van haarroos in de hand werken. Stress, hormonale schommelingen, een verminderde afweer en/of een ongezonde voeding werken het ontstaan en het verergeren van haarroos in de hand. Ook negatieve omgevingsfactoren als lucht- en milieuverontreiniging, onaangepaste of té agressieve haarverzorgingsproducten, allerlei haarbehandelingen en föhnen kunnen eveneens haarroos veroorzaken* .../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...voorkomen.html

----------

